# PRICING FOOTINGS



## WELA (Apr 12, 2001)

As part of my landscaping business, I have been diggings footers for the past 10 years using an hourly rate. Recently I was asked by a contractor to submit a price for footers using a linear foot rate and a fixed rate for pier holes and step downs. I do the complete job, including laying off, shooting the grades, setting grade stakes and pouring the concrete. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

[Edited by WELA on 04-11-2001 at 11:18 PM]


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*EASY AS APPLE PIE!*

Okay, so you have a hourly wage figured out right.

Well keep that in mind while you figure out how much work (in linear feet) you can do in an hour.

Take a few of the jobs you did and average out how many man hours compared to linear feet completed.

So if you did a job before that you charged by the hour on if you charged $100.00 and you did a 10 linear foot footing, you would charge $10 per linear foot

I just used an easy number to show how it works.

Okay I'm starting to make this too complicated and I'm confusing myself, but that is what I would to figure it all out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Don't forget to add the time for shooting the grade if you where not doing that on your other jobs.That takes time to get astablished.Guido is right just try to figure it out that way plus adding time for for shooting grades and how much time it will take you to set forms and pour unless you sub that part out to a form sub that has all the forms for that.That's a good piont I made you will have to go buy forms unless you have some already and don't forget to more for the transite truck wait time that can add up if you take to long with your pour.Good luck hope I was help full


----------



## parkwest (Jan 11, 2000)

I would suggest you invest in a construction cost database, something like National Construction Estimator, unless you have your own numbers from years of tracking your own costs.


----------

